# أول حديقة حيوان بأفريقيا في الحامة



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2009)

جمعت لكم معلومات وصور متنوعة عن حديقة الحامة

 تفضلوا وأرجوا أن أعرف رأيكم 


الحامة.. حديقة التجارب

تعود نشأة حديقة الحامة في العاصمة الجزائرية إلى عام 1832، أي بعد عامين من الاستعمار الفرنسي للجزائر. وكانت تقدر مساحتها آنذاك بنحو 100 هكتار، إلا أن التوسع العمراني قلص مساحتها إلى 32 هكتارًا فقط.







تتوسط الحديقة حي البلكور الشعبي في الجزائر العاصمة، ومنذ نشأتها كانت حديقة الحامة أرضًا للتجارب العلمية التي يجريها الاستعمار الفرنسي على النباتات التي يحضرها من المستعمرات الأفريقية الأخرى، حيث يتم زراعتها في الحديقة لتتأقلم مع المناخ المتوسطي، ثم يصدرها إلى أوربا بعد ذلك. كانت تستخدم الحديقة أيضًا كمشتل لأنواع الكرم والزيتون والفواكه، وتوزع على مزارع المعمرين الفرنسيين الكولون في الجزائر.


يتميز مناخ حديقة الحامة عن مناخ العاصمة، حيث تتراوح درجة حرارة العاصمة ما بين 6 درجات شتاء و38 درجة صيفًا، بينما لا تنخفض درجة الحرارة في الحديقة عن 15 درجة شتاء، ولا تزيد عن 25 درجة أثناء الصيف. ولا يوجد تفسير علمي لهذه الظاهرة سوى أنها قدرة الله عز وجل كما قال مدير الحديقة






نباتات نادرة
















لم يساعد هذا المناخ الدافئ على تنوع النباتات في الحديقة فحسب، بل وفي عمرها المديد أيضًا. حيث ينمو في ربوع الحديقة ما يربو عن 2500 نوع من الأشجار والنباتات من مختلف أنواع المناخ والبيئة في العالم تأقلمت مع مناخ الحديقة المتميز. بعض هذه النباتات والأشجار لا يوجد إلا في حديقة الحامة مثل شجرة دراسينا Dracaena أو Dragonia'' وتعرف بشجرة التنين، ويعود عمرها إلى عام 1847.






ويزين ممر الحديقة الفرنسية المجاورة للبحر أشجار النخيل المروحي المسمى واشنطونيا، وتبعد الحديقة الفرنسية عن البحر بنحو مائتي متر فقط، وسميت بهذا الاسم لتشابهها مع حدائق قصر فرساي بفرنسا، وأنشئت في عام 1903.







كما توزعت في أرجاء الحديقة بتنسيق جميل أشجار Cicos عمرها 98 سنة. إلى جانب أنواع أخرى مثل الفيكوس والبامبو التي غرست في الحديقة عام 1847. وتأسف الدكتور حفاصي لوجود 120 نوعًا من هذه الثروة النباتية مهدد بالانقراض؛ نظرًا للشيخوخة التي أصابتها.






أول حديقة حيوان بأفريقيا في الحامة

هي جزء من حديقة التجارب، أنشأها المعمر الفرنسي جوزيف دونج عام 1900، كان أميًّا، وكانت زوجته تفك الحرف. لبّت السلطات الفرنسية طلبهم بإنشاء حديقة حيوانات بمنحهم هكتارا واحدا لبناء حديقة حيوانات تدجن فيها الحيوانات المتوحشة القادمة من أدغال أفريقيا، ثم تصدر إلى أوروبا. ربّى الفرنسيون في هذه الحديقة أيضًا الأغنام والنعام لبيع الريش والبيض






أنثى التمساح جاكلين 












وازدهرت تجارة الحيوانات المتوحشة المُدجنة عام 1912، حيث تعيش الحيوانات المتوحشة لمدة شهرين في الحديقة، ثم تُصدر لدول أوروبا. والهدف من بقاء الحيوانات هذه المدة هو التأكد من خلوها من الأمراض، وتعويدها على مناخ يختلف عن مناخ غابات أفريقيا لتُصبح مهيأة للتأقلم في حدائق حيوان أوروبا.







وتعتبر حديقة الحيوان بالحامة هي الحديقة الأولى في أفريقيا. وكانت أنثى التمساح جاكلين أول ضيوف الحديقة. أتت جاكلين عام 1900 مع ذكرها آندوف من نهر المسيسبي بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وعمرها أكثر من أحد عشر عامًا. ناسبها مناخ الحديقة وعمّرت بها وماتت في 28 نيسان أبريل عام 1990 عن عمر يناهز 100 عام. وتم تحنيطها لتبقى زائرة أبدية للحديقة. وحملت جاكلين الرقم القياسي في العالم لعمرها الطويل.






والنسر أكتور عايش جاكلين كجارة في الحديقة، أكتور من الطيور الجارحة وأصله من ألبيرو وعمره 111 سنة. ولا يزال يرقص للزائرين، وخاصة الأطفال.


ويعتبر الدب أوريسوس الذي كان عمره 81 عامًا عندما مات في نيسان أبريل الماضي، الدب الأكبر عمرًا في العالم. يأتي بعده دب اليابان الذي مات منذ 5 سنوات عن عمر يناهز 32 عامًا، ودخل كتاب جينس للأرقام القياسية؛ لأن معدل العمر الطبيعي للدببة يتراوح بين 15- 25 عامًا، بينما عاش أوريسوس لأكثر من 3 أضعاف العمر الطبيعي للدببة بعيدًا عن أضواء كتاب جينس.


الخنزير بوتيتو البالغ من العمر 43 عامًا. ويتراوح العمر الطبيعي للخنازير بين 16 و18 عامًا.


وفسّر الدكتور فيصل حفاصي -القائم على الحديقة و الحاصل عل الدكتورا من الجتمعات الفرنسي-ة طول عمر هذه الحيوانات بأنه عائد لقدرة الله عز وجل، ثم لمناخ الحديقة المميز. فكون هذه الحيوانات تعيش لأضعاف عمرها الطبيعي معجزة إلهية. وقد كان لحديقة التجارب في الجزائر -المستعمرة الفرنسية السابقة- شهرة ذاع صيتها في أوروبا والعالم واجتذبت زوارًا كثيرين من مشاهير العالم. منهم كارل ماركس الذي زارها في عام 1842 وكتب مشاهداته عن حياة الجزائريين البائسة مقارنة برخاء المستعمرين الفرنسيين. كما زارها فيكتور هيجو الأديب الفرنسي المعروف، وزارها أيضًا الرئيس الفرنسي شارل ديجول، وفي الحديقة تم تصوير الفيلم الأمريكي الشهير طرازان.









ترميم حديقة التجارب

تُعَدّ حديقة الحامة إحدى ثلاث حدائق تاريخية في العالم. بعد حديقتين، الأولى في بريطانيا والثانية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وتُعتبر مكتبة عالمية للنبات. وكانت قبل اندلاع الأزمة الجزائرية عام 1991 تحفة فنية لكثرة التماثيل فيها، منها تمثال المرأة المستحمة، وهو الوحيد في العالم. واختفى التمثال خلال سنوات أزمة العنف التي اكتوت فيها الجزائر. وظهر التمثال العام الماضي لدى عائلة ميسورة لها علاقات بجهات نافذة بالسلطة، وقد ابتاعته ممن هرّب أو سرق التمثال فقط بـ400 ألف دينار جزائري (حوالي 5760 دولارًا أمريكيًّا)، وذلك حسبما ذكرت الصحف الجزائرية. في الوقت الذي لا يُقدر فيه هذا التمثال بثمن، حيث يعود تاريخ نحته إلى عام 1841. وتسبب اختفاؤه وظهوره مرة ثانية في عزل مدير الحديقة الدكتور فيصل حفاصي بتهمة الإتلاف لكنوز أثرية.


وبعد أن تعافت الجزائر وخبت نار الفتنة والاقتتال فيها، تقوم الآن الحكومة الجزائرية بإصلاح ما طال حديقة الحامة من تخريب لتعود لها نضارتها وبهاؤها كما كانت قبل إعصار الأزمة الجزائرية. وقد رصدت لذاك مبالغ ضخمة؛ لتصبح حديقة بمقاييس عالمية.









http://www.farfesh.com/Display.asp?catID=140&mainCatID=139&sID=59772​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميلة و صور رائعة
مجهود كبير منك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## sara A (4 أغسطس 2009)

*جميل يا جورجينا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2009)

حديقة الأزهربحق كما يقول شعارها .. جنة في قلب القاهرة

مصممة على أحدث طراز .. بها نوافير وبحيرات صناعية .. وهضبات يمكن أن ترى منها القاهرة التاريخية كلها
وبها مطاعم مكيفة على ضفاف البحيرة
ومنطقة لألعاب الأطفال .. والحديقة الغاطسة .. ومركز الحفريات الأثرية .. بالإضافة لمراكز ومكتبات لشراء الهدايا
وغيرها الكثير ..
كما يوجد بالحديقة ما يسمى ( طفطف ) ، وهو عبارة عن قطار صغير يحمل الزوار ويتجول بهم داخل الحديقة

ويمكنك بعد ذلك زيارة السور الأيوبي .. وهو السور الذي كان على حدود القاهرة أيام صلاح الدين ، وسترى ما به من دفاعات حصينة وأبراج وممرات .. مما يجعلك تتمتع بعبق التاريخ

أترككم الآن مع الصور .. وانتظرا لظهورها كلها ( وهي 8 صور )






هذا هو مدخل الحديقة .. وأسعار الدخول تختلف باختلاف الأيام ، كنت هناك يوم الأربعاء وكان سعر التذكرة 3 جنيهات للفرد ، وأحياناً يكون 5 جنيها































تلاحظ في الصورة السابقة الهضبة .. وإذا صعدتها سترى القاهرة التاريخية بكاملها .. مثل القلعة ومساجدها ... كما سترى القاهرة الحديثة من بعيد .. كبرج القاهرة ومبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون .. إلخ






والصورة السابقة هي صورة للحديقة من فوق الهضبة​
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حديقة_الأزهر​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع اخر جميل (حديقة الازهار)
بس انا كنت افضل لو كان لوحدة بعيد عن الموضوع الاول لان مش كل الناس ممكن تاخذ بالها منة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2009)

واليكم بعض المقتطفات من الحدائق الأوربية أتمنى أن تنال اعجابكم



























































​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*حدائق جميلة
بس نفس الكلام يارت كانت لوحدها عشان كل الناس تشوفها
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزي m1ged

بداية احترم رأيك وكلامك على عيني ورأسي ، لكن أردت أن أجمع فحوى الموضوع وأثريه مع بعض الحدائق الأخرى المميزة فارتأيت أن أجمعهم مع بعض ضمن موضوع واحد ، وعلى فكرة ما عندي معلومات كثيرة عن بعضهم ....
أغلبها صور ....



​


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2009)

سارة المميزة 




​


----------



## Ferrari (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً خالص ليكى على الموضوع الجميل

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2009)

فيراري العزيز




​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جورجينا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (4 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميلة جداااااا
ميرسى يا جورجينا
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات جميله 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جو

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

